# Pennette alla vodka



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all guys.

The second receipe is dedicated to CraigC!

Pennette alla vodka

4 persons

Smoked salmon 100 gr







Pennette 400 gr






Butter 30 gr

Shallot 1 (or a medium onion)

Pure Vodka 1/2 glass

Ciliegino tomatoes 100 gr






Tomato paste (concentrated) 1 spoon

Fresh cream 200gr






chive


1 Chop the shallot, the cilieginos (each in 4 pieces) and the smoked salmon (little pieces)

2 Put butter in a large pan, medium heat: when butter is liquid, add the shallot and wait until it becomes a little bit grilled. I don't know how translate my idea. But this have to be the shallot color (also a little it more "dark"):






Do not totally grill the shallot, or its flavour will overcome the salmon one!

3 Medium high heat now: put the vodka into the pan ant wait until it will be totally evaporated. Try to buy a good pure Vodka, you'lll taste the difference...

4 Medium heat: put the cilieginos and the smoked salmon into the pan, adn let's cook it for 
5 minutes, until salmon changes its color.

5 Now put concentrate and fresh cream into the pan, and let them cook for 2 minutes.

6 Turn off the flame, add chive.

The sauce is done, our mission is accomplished guys!

Now you have to add this sauce to 400gr of "pennette", strictly cooked "al dente".

This will be the result






Enjoy...

PS: by the way, you should use a wook spoon to cook this receipe, to move ingredients in the pan, so that the same ingredient will have the same "piont of cooking" (I mean the same color... How can I explain this concept? Anyone understand my terrible language?)
PPS: I apologize for the pictures, they are not "home made", but I swear I'll post them ASAP!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 20, 2013)

It looks fantastic. 
And I understand you perfectly.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 20, 2013)

To touch on some of your questions with language...

2 Put butter in a large pan, medium heat: when butter is liquid, add the shallot and wait until it becomes a little bit grilled. I don't know how translate my idea. But this have to be the shallot color (also a little it more "dark"):

You might want to say, "caramelized". That refers to that dark sweetness that the shallots or onions will get when sauteed. Or you could say to Cook until lightly brown or golden, depending on how caramelized you want them to be. 
Just to add some confusion, we add "grilled onions" to hamburgers, but it doesn't mean they were actually grilled. So your term grilled is used, but not in the context of your recipe, even though it means basically the same thing. 

PS: by the way, you should use a wook spoon to cook this receipe, to move ingredients in the pan, so that the same ingredient will have the same "piont of cooking" (I mean the same color... How can I explain this concept? Anyone understand my terrible language?)

"Stir with wood spoon until cooked evenly."

But like I said, I understood you completely.


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 20, 2013)

TY!!!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 20, 2013)

How many millilitres in a half a glass of vodka?


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 20, 2013)

An half a glass corresponds to 50ml.

TY for the question, enjoy it, it's fantastic!


----------



## mmyap (Mar 20, 2013)

Yum!  That looks fantastic.


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 20, 2013)

mmyap said:


> Yum!  That looks fantastic.



TY my friend!

Cheers!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the dedication! I'm glad you used smoked salmon. I can't stand fresh salmon. My wife wouldn't eat it, so I'll stick to pancetta and use the smoked salmon for bagels or cheese cake. BTW, when we have this dish, the vodka is also a condiment!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks and sounds delicious!  I too can't stand fresh salmon, the smoked salmon is a great idea.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 21, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks fantastic!



Was a pleasure! 

I hope you'll enjoy this dish as soon as possible and tell me how was the result!

(Was my English correct??? "tell me how was the result" sounds bad...)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

No worries, your English is fine 

I will certainly enjoy trying this dish!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2013)

ragno nero cuocet said:


> Was a pleasure!
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy this dish as soon as possible and tell me how was the result!
> 
> (*Was my English correct??? "tell me how was the result" sounds bad...*)



Literally your English is correct, but it is stilted and too proper.  An American would say, "Let me know how it's turns out." or "Let me know if you liked it."

Your English is perfectly understandable.


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Literally your English is correct, but it is stilted and too proper.  An American would say, "Let me know how it's turns out." or "Let me know if you liked it."
> 
> Your English is perfectly understandable.



TY!!!

This's what I'm searching for!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 21, 2013)

That is a great recipe. One problem with using Vodka here in Canada it that our alcohol is taxed so much, booze is really expensive. Half a glass of alcohol is about 5 bucks....Usually about a buck an ounce is the cheapest range you can buy it in.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> That is a great recipe. One problem with using Vodka here in Canada it that our alcohol is taxed so much, booze is really expensive. Half a glass of alcohol is about 5 bucks....Usually about a buck an ounce is the cheapest range you can buy it in.


Hunh? Where are you buying your booze? A 1.14 litre bottle of Finlandia Vodka costs $34.75 at the SAQ. That makes ~$1.52 for 50 ml. The LCBO can't be that much more expensive.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 21, 2013)

It is about 25 bucks for a 26 ouncer(750 mil) bottle of most regular types around here. That is just under a buck an ounce. I don't buy larger bottles. 

25.95 for Smirnoff, Finlandia, Absolut, 
24.45 for Polar Ice.
(just did a price check.)
http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/lcbo/p...ult&sort=sortedName&order=1&resultsPerPage=10


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> It is about 25 bucks for a 26 ouncer bottle of most regular types around here.


That works out to about $1.69 for 50 ml - about the price of three eggs.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 21, 2013)

Half a glass is about 4 or 5 ounces. At a buck an ounce..... you don't need me to do math for you, do you? Are Quebec glasses little and wee? 
Eggs here are 2.89 per doz. so lets go  about 25  cents each. 

Don't make me do any math. I will have to take my socks off if we go over 10.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Half a glass is about 4 or 5 ounces. At a buck an ounce..... you don't need me to do math for you, do you? Are Quebec glasses little and wee?
> Eggs here are 2.89 per doz. so lets go  about 25  cents each.
> 
> Don't make me do any math. I will have to take my socks off if we go over 10.


I asked the OP how many ml in his half a glass. He wrote 50 ml.

You are right on the eggs. I guess I was thinking of organic eggs.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I asked the OP how many ml in his half a glass. He wrote 50 ml.
> 
> You are right on the eggs. I guess I was thinking of organic eggs.


 That is a little glass. It's all good. Sorry to hijack, everybody.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 21, 2013)

When the OP wrote 1/2 glass I figured he meant half a glass of vodka, which here in the states one glass of vodka is served in a "rock" glass (no relation I don't think  ) and is usually a couple ounces at most on the rocks (ice). Not like ordering a glass of wine at what, 5-6 oz?
But I'm not sure if those amounts hold true in Rome.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


> When the OP wrote 1/2 glass I figured he meant half a glass of vodka, which here in the states one glass of vodka is served in a "rock" glass (no relation I don't think  ) and is usually a couple ounces at most on the rocks (ice). Not like ordering a glass of wine at what, 5-6 oz?
> But I'm not sure if those amounts hold true in Rome.


Yeah, well, we're all right. Or, wrong. It doesn't matter. Let's just drink the vodka and have a good time....


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Yeah, well, we're all right. Or, wrong. It doesn't matter. Let's just drink the vodka and have a good time....


+1!!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 21, 2013)

One for the pot two for the cook


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 22, 2013)

Here in Italy, booze price is cheaper than in Canada!

A bottle of Smirnoff Absolute Vodka costs about 10€ for 750ml.

1,3 cent for a milliliter, and so 0,67€ for 50ml...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 22, 2013)

In Serbia and Croatia its legal to make your own, happy hour is a way of life


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 22, 2013)

Also in Italy, it's legal to homemade booze, but it's not legal to sell it.

I've made beer a lot of times at home! 

Never selled, always drunk...

PS: is "I've made" correct? Or I have to say "I maked"?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 22, 2013)

"I've made" is correct.
"Always drunk" probably not. Always drunk means always intoxicated. I _think_ you meant "Never sold, always drank", in which case you might want to say, never sold it, always drank it myself, but I often leave off words when I am typing.
Unless of course you meant you were always drunk


----------



## ragno nero cuocet (Mar 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> "I've made" is correct.
> "Always drunk" probably not. Always drunk means always intoxicated. I _think_ you meant "Never sold, always drank", in which case you might want to say, never sold it, always drank it myself, but I often leave off words when I am typing.
> Unless of course you meant you were always drunk



You see man, my English is terrible...

You were right!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 22, 2013)

Your english is far from terrible.
Our past tense often confuses us, lol.


----------



## MichelleCindy (Mar 22, 2013)

This looks awesome! Not too sure about the salmon, I would maybe substitute for a different protein if I was doing it. And I agree with the others, I could understand you- your english is good enough for me!


----------

